# connessione predefinita



## Unregistriert (22 August 2006)

Bei mir will sich immer ein Fenster öffnen "connessione predefinita"! Wie bekomme ich das wieder für immer gelöscht?


----------



## Juri (22 August 2006)

*AW: connessione predefinita*

Könnte ein Dialer sein. Schau mal hier rein da hatte jemand das gleiche Problem:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40404


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2006)

*AW: connessione predefinita*

http://www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2005-051715-4156-99


> Dialer.Sfonditalia


Da es sich um einen italienischen Dialer handelt, gibt es nur sehr wenige "nonitalian" Informationen

http://www.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/microsoft.public.security/2005-12/msg00539.html


----------

